# Shop Projects



## Muskt (Jan 8, 2017)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## davidh (Jan 12, 2017)

you may need to contact a "motor shop" with the pictures or the motor. . .  and for your big sanding belt pulley, i would accurately glue on a layer of heavy duty felt, the little crown'd wheel that you will use does not need the felt.    other stuff is pretty neat.  
fun eh ?


----------



## jpfabricator (Jan 12, 2017)

You need to wire it for the ccw rotation. Under the junction box that the wiring harness goes into will be a series of screw terminals and wires. Make sure the wires are in the proper location per the ccw schematic.
Can you post a picture of your switch please.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Muskt (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks for the responses.
CCW makes sense, now.  I did some Googling & discovered that the rotation is labeled looking from the shaft end.  (You cannot believe how difficult that info was to locate.)

The wire in the photo has not been changed since I removed it from the lathe.  The motor ran both CW & CCW when removed.  So, my question remains, which of those 4 wires should the power be connected to for CCW rotation?  The placarding on the motor doesn't tell ME anything useful.  I am essentially electrically illiterate.  As a retired pilot, I can follow instructions & checklists very well--I just don't seem to have any to follow.

The switch I plan to use looks exactly like a standard light switch in a house with one big difference.  It is DOUBLE POLE--SINGLE THROW.

Thanks again,
Jerry in Delaware


----------

